# Dog Mourns at Casket



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Dog Mourns at casket of Fallen Navy Seal

Dog mourns at casket of fallen Navy SEAL - TODAY Pets & Animals - TODAY.com

So sad


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

woops, I think this has been posted. Sorry


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I saw this on facebook- that dog's dad really was a hero but it points out how all of our dogs think we are. I wish I was as good as my dog thinks I am.


----------

